# I love "deceptively delicious"



## anonymamadaddy (May 28, 2006)

Last night, I made our traditional breakfast casserole. It is cooked ground sausage, 6 oz shredded cheddar cheese, topped with a scrambled egg mixture, and covered by unrolled cresent rolls. I added 2 tbsp sour cream and 2 tbsp cauliflower puree to the 4 eggs instead of milk and NO ONE NOTICED!!! I'm doing french toast with butternut squash puree now.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

me too!!! I only tried the oprah recipes so far (I have the book on hold at the library)

we made the white bean & squash quesadillas

and the chicken cutlets with carrot & sprinach puree

SO GOOD

seriously delish IMO


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm going to look for that book at the library!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Me too - the Mac & Cheese with Butternut Squash is to die for! SO good.


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

I love it, too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

just got it & haven't made anything yet but i can't wait! i will probably start with cookies


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

not to rain on your parade by a 1/2 tablespoon of Cauliflower per serving doesn't seem like much...
what about adding a few handfuls of pureed spinach, chopped up peppers or serving fruit along side?


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
not to rain on your parade by a 1/2 tablespoon of Cauliflower per serving doesn't seem like much...

It's not, but it's more than 0 tablespoons of cauliflower per serving.







That's how I look at it, anyway.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

1st - like VK said - it's more than 0
2nd - a person's stomach is the size of their fist - so yeah it is about a serving
and
3rd this is just added to the dish. other veggies or fruit are still included. like for the quesadillas I still served guacamole and salsa & for the chicken I still served brocolli


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I tried similar recipes, and they are unbeleivable. I did cauliflower in scrambled eggs with cheese, but used about double the cauliflower, and the french toast with homemade whole wheat bread and butternut squash was very tasty. I did the chocolate cake last night, and um... it's gone!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

not from the book (because it's still on hold at the library!) but last night I put about a half a cup of pureed squash (pumpkin and acorn mixed) in my ricotta cheese filling for lasagna rollups. plus I put in plenty of cut up spinach (not hidden). the squash surprisingly blended in very well. the cheese was no longer really white but it wasn't orange either.

I think my KIDS would have eaten it if I said I put pumpkin in, but my dh otoh....









and everybody cleaned their plates and asked for more!









I bet I could have put in cauliflower too.... and I have 2 heads of it!


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Just to add something about the book.... It's not the first one written about being sneaky with food. The Sneaky Chef was the first. Personally, I would be more apt to buy Mrs. Lapine's book only because she is NOT Seinfeld's wife.

Plus, if you are waiting for Deceptively Delicious at the library, you might be able to get The Sneaky Chef instead.

(I don't mean to be a booger about this, just wanted to share)


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm with you Jojo... The Seinfelds have been a little nasty about the other book, which came out first. And Deceptively Delicious has a lot of identical recipes to Sneaky Chef, or so I've read.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 
Just to add something about the book.... It's not the first one written about being sneaky with food. The Sneaky Chef was the first. Personally, I would be more apt to buy Mrs. Lapine's book only because she is NOT Seinfeld's wife.

Plus, if you are waiting for Deceptively Delicious at the library, you might be able to get The Sneaky Chef instead.

(I don't mean to be a booger about this, just wanted to share)

I was going to say the same. Mrs. Lapine shopped the book around and was turned down by several publishers one of whom is now selling the Seinfeld book which was originally titled in a manner that was closer to the Sneaky Chef (sneaky was in the title). I'm just left with a vibe the JS slapped her name on someone else's idea and it annoys me. So yeah Sneaky Chef y'all!


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Whew!! I just didn't want to seem rude about it


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

I've made the chocolate chip cookies with oatmeal & chickpeas as well as the chocolate chip muffins with prune puree from Deceptively Delicious.







I tried to make the chicken nuggets the other night and burnt them to a crisp.







There are several more recipes I'd like to try...

I've thumbed through Sneaky Chef but found more of the Deceptively Delicious recipes to be up our alley, so to speak. It's worth another look, though...


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

I've read both books that are talked about in this thread. I've tried recipes from both. Both are similar, but I really like deceptively delicious better. It's a better book really.

And honestly, my grandmother used to do recipes like this when my father was younger. It's not like they are actually doing anything new anyway. The comparing and arguing who came first and so on is old news. Honestly.

Both books good. Recipes are good. Enjoy them. That's what they are there for. Who cares who came first and so on.

Maybe they both just copied my grandmother? Laugh.

I say enjoy both books. I'm sure there is something in both of them we'd all enjoy.

I'm hoping more people write more books like this so we can get some new recipes too!

Matter fact, if anyone here tries something new that is not in either book, Share with us!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I also don't care who wrote what first, honestly. Jessica Seinfeld herself says on her blog that sneaky chef is a great book and that there have been other books like this before either of them....

I also have been putting veggies in everything I cook for YEARS.

My red sauce tastes different every time I make it because I always through in whatever vegetables I have in the house....

I put pureed winter squash in everything if I have some already in my fridge...

I make awesome brownies with zucchini... (or black beans







)

so, yeah.

more recipes=good


----------



## davi (Jan 28, 2007)

i always shred up zucchini & add it to my oatmeal raisin cookies! the 8 y/o has never asked about it







it really makes them SUPER moist too!


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

aaah i'm still waiting for my copy of the book


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I have Evelyn Tribole's book from 1999 called "Stealth HEalth."

I have "The Sneaky Chef." and I have "Deceptively Delicious." I like them all.









I'm planning on making the chickpea chocolate chippers tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

I had the sneaky chef and thought it was just "okay". I thought i had a picky kid - but there was list in there of things kids WONT eat - nuts, broccoli, blueberries, whole grain bread, brown rice, etc...well, my kid eats all that - so i guess i shouldn't complain so much about my "picky" kid....

I did try a few recipes though - i made the orange puree which was sweet potato (i used squash because i had it on hand) and carrots - i added it to my homemade baked beans and it was undetected.

I just think it's easier to serve veggies my DD will eat - as opposed to sneaking in some minute amount.

I mean no offense, but really - 2 tbsp. of cauliflower puree divided into a meal for 4 people isn't offering much nutrition.


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
I also don't care who wrote what first, honestly. Jessica Seinfeld herself says on her blog that sneaky chef is a great book and that there have been other books like this before either of them....

I also have been putting veggies in everything I cook for YEARS.

My red sauce tastes different every time I make it because I always through in whatever vegetables I have in the house....

I put pureed winter squash in everything if I have some already in my fridge...

I make awesome brownies with zucchini... (or black beans







)

so, yeah.

more recipes=good

Brownies with black beans? Oh do tell!!!!!


----------



## Pandme (Jan 31, 2007)

I just bought Deceptively Delicious last night. I had a choice between that and the Sneaky Chef, but DD was just a more attractive book and presented the information in a more fun way. If there are a lot of similar recipes, I just figured I would go with the more visually appealing book. I'm not a huge Seinfeld fan or anything, but I think the way Jessica put together this book is cute and fun. The recipes look like a blast! Can't wait to try them.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simplicity* 
Brownies with black beans? Oh do tell!!!!!

I had a recipe for Brownies with black beans from Evelyn Tribole's book. Let me see if I can find it! It's from "Stealth Health."

Dark Fudge Brownies

Makes 30 brownies.

1 (15 oz) can unseasoned black beans
4 oz unsweetened chocolate
1 Tbsp light butter
6 egg whites, divided
2 cups sugar
3 Tbsp all-purpose flour
2 Tbsp instant espresso coffee powder (found in most grocery stores, usually sold with instant coffee)
1/2 cup chopped walnuts

Preheat the oven to 350ºF. Spray a 9x13-inch pan with nonstick vegetable spray. Place the beans in a colander and rinse thoroughly under running water to remove "slime" and set aside and drain.

Place the chocolate and light butter in a small microwavable bowl. Microwave for 60 to 90 seconds, stirring every 30 seconds until smooth.

In a food processor blender, add the drained beans and 2 egg whites. Blend or process until smooth. In a large bowl, combine the bean purée, sugar, flour, espresso powder, and remaining egg whites. With an electric mixer, beat until well combined. Mix in the melted chocolate.

Pour the brownie mixture into prepared pan. Sprinkle the walnuts on top of the brownie batter. Bake for 30 to 35 minutes until the brownie pulls away from the sides of the pan. Cool completely in the pan before cutting into bars -- rows of six by five. Makes 30 (nice-size) Brownies.

Nutritional Information (per one brownie serving): 106 Cal; 4 g Fat; 18 g Carb; 00 mg Cholesterol; 67 mg Sodium; 2 g Fiber.

Dietary Exchanges: 1 Starch; 1 Fat.

oh... found this too... can just add them to brownie mix









Ingredients:
1 15.5 ounce can of black beans
1 brownie mix
1 pan sprayed with oil (or nonstick)

Instructions:
Spray 9" x 9" baking pan with oil or non-stick spray.
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Pour beans and liquid into blender and puree. In a mixing bowl, combine brownie mix with pureed beans. Stir with a spoon. Fold into pan. Bake as directed on box.

Nutrition:
Calories are about that of regular brownies: approximately 100 per brownie.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I bought DD yesturday at Costco. I love it. I'm not being sneaky about the meal though. I bought it so dd could help me. The breakfast ideas are great. This morning me had the egg puffs with butternutsquash and they were so good. Last night the mac and cheese with squash, the whole pot was devoured. I started a game with the kids to see if they could tell what the "surprise" veggie was in the dish.

I like the idea of putting veggies in other foods so you know you get your veggies either way.

I have not read the other book. I don't care about the particulars of either side. I like the book and that's good enough to me.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm still waiting on my copy from the library! I got Harry Potter faster than this from them for goodness sake LOL


----------



## mjbc_1979 (Nov 23, 2005)

I was just looking at this book yesterday at Target and made a point of showing it to DH, "Look sweetheart - this is a really great book. I would love to have it." I suppose I should have just said, "Buy this for me for Christmas," but hopefully he got the point. Good to know it is at Costco if he turns out to be a total dunce about it!


----------



## mumkenna&lucas (Aug 29, 2007)

I bought it and I love it the Chocolate/Peanut butter dip for apples was a huge hit ( I can't remember what it was called or what veggie was slipped in and I am to lazy to go look) but my 2 year old loved it for a little snack!


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear that everyone likes this book (or that most people like it!). My mom got this for me for Christmas (she has a bad habit of telling me what she gets me before Christmas day) and I can't wait to actually have it in my hands so I can use it!!!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I made scrambled eggs the other day with a TON of cauliflower puree. - they were *really* good!!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

FTR I used 8 eggs and 2 cups of puree (plus cheddar cheese & milk)


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

I just bought this book for my home childcare (Deceptively delicious) and I flipped through it today and I am soooooo happy I bought it! It was really frustrating making healthy food that no one would eat. I can't wait to try these recipies on my picky eaters!


----------



## trimomma (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a picky eater, so I bought DD since I could find it easily at Target. I'm planning on getting the Sneaky Chef as well now because ds (my picky eater) has gobbled *everything* up that I have made from DD and I'm interested in finding more recipes. And even more surprise, is that he knows what veggies are mixed in and still enjoys the food with vigor! Ds's favorite meal is when I make tacos for him ~ just meat and cheese on his. Well, from the DD recipe, he ate his tacos with meat, carrot puree and chopped tomatoes mixed in...and asked for more!

The applesauce muffins were gone within days ~ carrot and sweet potatoe puree, as well as oatmeal in there ~ three things ds usually doesn't eat.

I agree that the portions of purees in each serving are not a great amount. But, for us, it shows ds that some of the veggies he refuses without trying can actually taste good in various recipes. I guess it makes the vegetables a little less scary for him ~ since he always knows what's in the food.

We also still serve vegetables and fruits on the side that I know he will eat on their own. These recipes are all about widening his horizons a little.

Now, dd, on the other hand.... she'll eat anything that's up for grabs!!


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

We are moving in 5 days so I baked today. We will be staying in a condo for two weeks while we paint the new house. I wanted some healthy snacks to take to the condo, and to pack into the girls lunches when they start school (we will still be in the condo)

I made the oat squares with spinach. These are like date squares, but the center in spinach and sugar free blueberry jam. The amount of spinach was 1 cup so IMO a good amount to make a dent in their veggie intake for the day. they are super yummy.

I made the brownies with carrots and spinach. Again, so delish. Moist and fudgy.

I made the carrot muffins. These have carrots and cauliflower. I have not tasted them yet, but they turned out nice and moist.

I made the jam cupcakes with the raspberry preserves mixed with the beets. These are really good to.

I also made the oatmeal cookies with zuchinni. Delish.

I am really impressed with all the recipies. I have not had a bad experience with one yet. I am also a freestyle baker. Sometimes I don't mix in the right order, or I have to guess on my flour because I use freshly ground which is like using super sifted so I find I need to add a little more.

We play the guessing game and the kids are happy to play along. They think it's really neat how something could taste so good and have spinach in it.

I also wanted to add that I look at the veggie amounts as a way to make sure they get their nessesary veggies for the day. If there is half a serving of veggies in a piece of brownie, another hals in a muffin...then they have gotten a full serving they would otherwise not have gotten.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I've never seen either book. I snip up spinach into a lot of recipes (spaghetti sauce, meatloaf, chicken noodle soup pizza) and I tell the kids it's parsley if they ask! My daughter can't have eggs, so I dip my chicken tenders in carrot juice to make the bread crumbs stick. Meatloaf is always better with either shredded carrot or zucchini in it, oatmeal instead of bread crumbs too. I make carrot muffins and tell my kids it's cake. Their smoothies are homemade yogurt (no sweetener), bananas, frozen berries and peaches. No sugar. I make my own potato chips using carrots (tastes just like potatoes, my two of my kids couldn't have them). Just some ideas. Don't know if those types of things are in either of the books.
Kathy


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Of I forgot -- put milled flaxseed in EVERYTHING -- pancakes, english muffins, pizza dough, muffins, brownies, granola, meatloaf. You can't even taste it and it adds fiber and high in Omega-3s!
Kathy


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

I guess I'm the lone voice of dissent. My kids haven't eaten anything from this book







. I started with the mac & cheese & DD4 instantly knew something was *wrong* as she put it.

So I switched & did all the sweet treats & they crashed & burned over here. We tried the Hot Cocoa, Angel Food Cupcakes, graham cracker ice cream sandwiches (which have a ton of sugar imho) & the ginger breadspice cake. My kids rejected each & every one. They tried them but wouldn't eat past a couple bites. I even went so far as to have a tea party & play dress up with DD to make everything seem super special. She wasn't having it. Even my DS2who is a sugar fiend wasn't into them.

I haven't given up yet. I'll try a few more & maybe even some of the other ones we've already done to see if I get a different response. But so far these receipes aren't going over well.


----------



## papschmitty (May 7, 2006)

I just got the book and can't wait to try it! DH and DD are the pickiest eaters I've ever met. DH is just a freak, doesn't like anything, and usually won't even try a bite of something before he so gently says, "it's not for me" (he doesn't want to hurt my feelings) so I'm not getting my hopes up for him. DD is too young to be that difficult, she just doesn't like any veggies. I really hope some of these recipes are a hit with her. Now I just have to find the time to build up a small arsenal of purees!


----------



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

I am soooo excited!

I asked my business partner for DD for Christmas, and he REMEMBERED!!!! My BP is relatively picky. Well, maybe not so much "picky" as he is not very...adventureous when it comes to food.

On the 1/2tb of cauliflower not being worth it...I HATE cauliflower and broccoli. So, imho, ANY is better than none!

What kind of blender do y'all have for your pureeing? Will a coffee grinder work? Or do I need a real food processor?

Oh, and are you doing more roasting or steaming?

I can't wait to get started!

Mrs B


----------



## papschmitty (May 7, 2006)

When I was making DD's baby food, I loved using my Magic Bullet. It was a gift from my MIL and I remember feeling annoyed about having yet another small appliance to store. Boy was I wrong! Between making baby food and smoothies, I've gotten a TON of use out of that thing! As far as cooking goes, I think I roasted more than steamed. I always just followed the instructions from the book _Super Baby Foods_.


----------



## waiflywaif (Oct 17, 2005)

I guess I'm the only one who thinks this book is kind of weird. It doesn't do much for a kid's eating habits to learn that you can just eat brownies and never eat vegetables. Someday they'll make their own food choices and pureed broccoli will not be in all the sweet things they've learned to love.

Don't get me wrong, I understand the impulse to just get some vegetables into them. But I'd rather go for the long-term payoff of finding ways of preparing vegetables that are enjoyed, rather than the instant gratification of "hooray, my kid ate some vegetables."

(besides---as long as a child eats (a) enough fiber and (b) a variety of fruits, vegetables are not as crucial to nutrition as one might think.)

keep in mind this might be all "easy for me to say" as my child eats *some* vegetables happily---not a lot, but at least raw carrots and edamame are often on her plate.


----------



## papschmitty (May 7, 2006)

I don't think this book is trying to replace traditional ways of getting healthy foods into your kids. She still encourages you to present "regular" vegetables as part of a meal. It's just a way to get extra nutrition into picky eaters. I can't speak for anyone else but my own DD won't even tough 99% of vegetables and will eat very few fruits. I always put some on her plate anyway hoping that one day she'll try and like them, but in the mean time DD is a great way for me to get some variety into her.


----------



## sarahsmiles (Jan 9, 2007)

I finally got the book from the library, too. DD will eat a lot of veggies, but DH is another matter!

Does anyone find it difficult to keep up the pureeing process? I used to do something like modified once-a-month cooking, but that was before DD. Now I can't imagine doing all this extra prep, especially when I can just warm up some frozen veggies (or for teething DD, serve them frozen!)

I also worry about what seems like a lot of work for a very small nutritional payoff, and no payoff in terms of changing attitudes or eating habits.

But some of the sweets look really good, so if I can get around to puree-ing, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i finally got the book yesterday from the library (I had it on hold for 6 weeks!!)

with the recipes I had tried from the oprah site I just made the purees as I needed them. I also added a LOT more than her recipes called for (in general)

I think there is a nutritional payoff. if they are not eating any veggies and now they are how can you say there's no payoff? if it doesn't matter than maybe I shouldn't be worrying about veggies at all? maybe I should just let them keep eating the carb heavy diet they so desperately want?

I mean I just don't understand when people say I shouldn't add veggies b/c there is no nutrition added... how can that be?

that's like people who say once a baby starts solids breastmilk has no nutritional value - give me a break.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

my csa this week had collards. do you think I can puree those and use them in food or would they be too bitter?

I think this whole thing is brilliant - I thought I was the master at adding veggies to stuff but she puts purees in everything! I added carrot puree to cous cous tonight - actually it didn't fully puree so it was more like mashed carrot - but it was very yummy. she suggests putting veggies in burgers, meatballs, soup (as a puree in addition to the cut up veggies you might already put in) - really great ideas


----------



## sarahsmiles (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 

I think there is a nutritional payoff. if they are not eating any veggies and now they are how can you say there's no payoff? i

Just to clarify -- I said it seemed like a lot of work for a VERY SMALL nutritional payoff. A few tablespoonsful of one vegetable -- just doesn't seem that big of a deal to me. But I might change my tune when DD decides to stop eating visible veggies and I'm glad it works for your family!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i just got this book and i really like it. before i read it (skimmed really), i had a lot of the same concerns that other pp have, but after looking at it i don't feel that way.

1- it's not about only feeding the kids hidden fruits and veggies. she says in there somewhere that she always starts her meals with crudites (raw veggies), then the main course (with the hidden veggies) and then another steamed (or otherwise cooked veggie). so, she is teaching kids to eat normal veggies, but also sneaking some extra vitamins in there too.

2- i agree with flminivanmama that there is certainly some benefit from the amount of pureed stuff in there. sure it is not a ton but we're talking about little kids here so a little bit to us is a lot to them, AND every little bit helps.

anyway, i am not planning to cook all of our meals this way, but i am excited to try some of the recipes.

now to decide whether to spring for the 'magic bullet' or just make do with the food processors we already have.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Chrissy - I had an immersion blender already - I think it's one of the best things in my kitchen. I use it almost every day.

anyone have any opinions on the collards?


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm still new to cooking greens but wouldn't they puree better if they were already cooked anyway like the other veggies? Isn't it recommended that you add some broth or other liquid after sauteeing them to steam them for a bit and leach off some of the bitterness? I'd try that and then add some into whatever you have in mind, maybe just do half with the collard greens. That way if it does taste to bitter or nasty you won't ruin the whole batch.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

good idea - thanks!


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

I just received both books, DD and Sneaky Chef, as xmas gifts and so far have only made some chicken soup with the sweet potato and cauliflower, but it looks great so far.

Can't wait to try the brownies...


----------



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

we just made the brownies tonight and it was a complete success. my two nieces, 4 and 2 and my own ds all loved them. we also made the chicken nuggets. baking them seemed to work better than frying.
our idea was to freeze the purees in ice cube trays and then store them in ziplock bags. then we only have to take out a few cubes instead of thawing out the whole thing.
my ds is extremely picky, so any way to get veggies into his body is great. i'll still offer fresh veggies in the hopes that one day he'll learn to love them as much as i do, but, in the interim, it's nice to know that he's getting a little spinach with his brownie.


----------



## catballou24 (Mar 18, 2003)

i just got this book as a gift and i am actually very impressed. both my girls do eat certain veggies, but others they won't touch, so it was great to be able to offer them a brownie after dinner (home made turkey soup with peas and corn on the side) and they had no idea they were getting spinach and carrots too...hahah i don't think this book is meant to replace any offering of veggies, but it is a help in getting some of them into your family where they might not eat them otherwise.

as far as the prep work goes, i was able to puree 8 different things within a couple days. wasn't that much work at all and i have a very active 2 year old and equally active 4 year old. it's the type of thing where if you have a few minutes you can steam some spinach and throw it in the magic bullet or food processor and be done within 15 minutes or so...i think doing it each time you make a meal though would turn into more work in the long run...


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i decided to buy the book LOL

I finally got it from the library after 6 weeks (!!) on hold and there were SOOO many recipes I liked that I decided to just go ahead and buy it.


----------



## Valkyrie9 (Sep 29, 2006)

I eyed up DD at CostCo the other day but didn't get it--now I'm intrigued. So does it give you any ideas about freezing your vegetable purees? I'd be a lot more likely to get into it if I could just thaw a couple cubes of squash or cauliflower--any suggestions?


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

I got the book for Christmas, and it seemed harmless enough. But I sold it on Amazon.com and bought _Animal, Vegetable, Miracle_ instead.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappiLeigh* 
I got the book for Christmas, and it seemed harmless enough. But I sold it on Amazon.com and bought _Animal, Vegetable, Miracle_ instead.









i really really want that too!


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
I also don't care who wrote what first, honestly. Jessica Seinfeld herself says on her blog that sneaky chef is a great book and that there have been other books like this before either of them....

I also have been putting veggies in everything I cook for YEARS.

My red sauce tastes different every time I make it because I always through in whatever vegetables I have in the house....

I put pureed winter squash in everything if I have some already in my fridge...

I make awesome brownies with zucchini... (or black beans







)

so, yeah.

more recipes=good

I've been doing this for years also, and I am always on the lookout for more recipes like this!!!


----------



## Danielle283 (Jun 7, 2005)

I finally got this book from the library, and really like it! I've been hiding things in food for a while now, but it gave me new ideas and tips! I pureed carrots, sweet potatoes, and cauliflower tonight and will be making the lasagna tomorrow.







I've got a ton of little baggies in my fridge and freezer now!


----------



## Alvenchrst (Feb 3, 2003)

one point no one has brought up is that we do this to almost every other food group out there but I've never heard anyone complain about this. Whenever I cook dinner I add many cooked ingredients, like cheese that melts in, or ground turkey or beef. Bread is more than just the original ingredient of wheat as are many dairy products that where cooked or in some way prepared into another form. Part of being a good cook is skillfully combining cooked and non cooked ingredients together in a tasty and pleasing way. I personally don't care for meat by itself, the taste is just too strong for me, I like ground turkey or beaf and cubed cooked chicken in recipes. I, like most other posters, do and will continue to give my kids veggies on the side, but it's all about variety and balance and this is a welcome book.

PS a cook book I really like is Saving Dinner. She has a good variety of added veggies into the dish, or pleasing suggestions to serve on the side, it's not pureed, but has been a great way to get the whole family eating more veggies.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZanZansMommy* 
So I switched & did all the sweet treats & they crashed & burned over here. We tried the Hot Cocoa, Angel Food Cupcakes, graham cracker ice cream sandwiches (which have a ton of sugar imho) & the ginger breadspice cake.

OK, I have to ask- what veggie did they hide in hot cocoa???


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

so far we've made the quesadllas, lemon rasberry cupcakes, green eggs, meatball soup, pumpkin pancakes (which I already did)

I can't remember what else.... everything I made I liked BUT made changes too because she cooks in ways I wouldn't - all the lowfat stuff, the margarine (earth balance but still), and too much sugar....

but what I like most is that she gave me the idea to put way way more veggies in stuff than I was already doing. I thought I was putting a lot of veggies in stuff but I wasn't even close to what I could be doing.....


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waiflywaif* 
I guess I'm the only one who thinks this book is kind of weird. It doesn't do much for a kid's eating habits to learn that you can just eat brownies and never eat vegetables. Someday they'll make their own food choices and pureed broccoli will not be in all the sweet things they've learned to love.

Don't get me wrong, I understand the impulse to just get some vegetables into them. But I'd rather go for the long-term payoff of finding ways of preparing vegetables that are enjoyed, rather than the instant gratification of "hooray, my kid ate some vegetables."

(besides---as long as a child eats (a) enough fiber and (b) a variety of fruits, vegetables are not as crucial to nutrition as one might think.)

keep in mind this might be all "easy for me to say" as my child eats *some* vegetables happily---not a lot, but at least raw carrots and edamame are often on her plate.

I totally agree. I was all excited about this book, but as I thumbed through it in the store, I started to feel weird about sneaking these veggies into things. Shouldn't I just be teaching my DS that these veggies are normal and delicious and don't need to be smuggled into chicken nuggets and sloppy joes? I don't understand how sneaking healthy things into semi-unhealthy things is going to help my DS in the long run. Sure, his body will be getting a bit more nutrition now, but when he is making eating choices on his own, he's still going to pick the chicken nuggets because that's what he THINKS he's eating. And maybe it's just me, but a tablespoon of cauliflower divided by four does not undo the unhealthiness of Macaroni and Cheese.

I think this book is for people whose kids are older and who eat lots of normal kid foods (chicken nuggets, burgers, hot dogs...). This book seems like a "patch" for poor eating habits. And for those kids, it's great to be able to get some nutrition in them because I doubt it will be easy to change their eating habits now (although it probably still CAN be done). But for someone like me, who has a DC that is just starting to get into foods (one-year-old), I still have the opportunity to constantly offer him delicious veggies and not even have chicken nuggets or hot dogs in the house. I have a friend who is a raw foodist and her 2-year-old does not just crave chicken nuggets out of nowhere! He eats and likes what they eat - fruits and veggies - because that's what's offered. So for me, I think I want to take a lesson from them and offer him things that are good for him (while still being delicious) rather than treat these superfoods like unmentionables and slip them into other foods.


----------



## Valkyrie9 (Sep 29, 2006)

I did my first batches of puree yesterday and had a brainstorm partway through--I checked what the average portion size was (in my case with sweet potato and cauliflower, it was 1/2 cup), and so after I made the puree, I lightly oiled a cookie sheet, filled a measuring cup with that size portion, and then put it on the cookie sheet. Then I froze the sheet and just popped the portions off and put them in a gallon sized Ziploc. That's going to really help more than having a bunch of bags of random sizes!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
I totally agree. I was all excited about this book, but as I thumbed through it in the store, I started to feel weird about sneaking these veggies into things.

I for one am not sneaking. I am adding the vegetables and have made no secret of it.

Quote:

Shouldn't I just be teaching my DS that these veggies are normal and delicious and don't need to be smuggled into chicken nuggets and sloppy joes?
We (who have found the book helpful) have taught our kids this - they just are picky eaters, thank you very much.

unfortunately this is my lot in life. Since your son is 1 and I assume he's your only child - perhaps you'll be lucky and not have a picky eater - or perhaps you won't. I don't think there is any way to tell at 1 year old... at 1 my kids ate everything I put in front of them. at 6? not so much

Quote:

I don't understand how sneaking healthy things into semi-unhealthy things is going to help my DS in the long run. Sure, his body will be getting a bit more nutrition now, but when he is making eating choices on his own, he's still going to pick the chicken nuggets because that's what he THINKS he's eating.
so I am confused - are you saying chicken breast &/or ground beef are unhealthy choices?

Quote:

And maybe it's just me, but a tablespoon of cauliflower divided by four does not undo the unhealthiness of Macaroni and Cheese.
It's more than a tablespoon - it works out to about a serving per person. and it's more than none. and mac and cheese, when not a staple, is not an inherently unhealthy choice. If I am using whole wheat pasta, ww flour, milk and cheese - what is unhealthy about that? it's a side dish and a perfectly reasonable one at that.


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valkyrie9* 
I did my first batches of puree yesterday and had a brainstorm partway through--I checked what the average portion size was (in my case with sweet potato and cauliflower, it was 1/2 cup), and so after I made the puree, I lightly oiled a cookie sheet, filled a measuring cup with that size portion, and then put it on the cookie sheet. Then I froze the sheet and just popped the portions off and put them in a gallon sized Ziploc. That's going to really help more than having a bunch of bags of random sizes!









I poured the purees into ice cube trays and froze them that way. Each cube is about an ounce, so I can thaw and use however many cubes necessary for each recipe (e.g. 4 cubes for half a cup) OR pop one of the cubes into my 9mo lad's mesh feeder to gnaw on when those stubborn top-teeth-yet-to-push-through give him pain.


----------



## papschmitty (May 7, 2006)

Good points flminivanmama! Again, no one is proposing that parents just pretend like veggies don't exist with their kids. I did all the "right" things with DD since the day she started on solid foods. I made 99% of her foods myself; all of which were organic, whole grain, etc. DD had food allergies so instead of Cheerios, she got puffed Kamut for heaven's sake! For the most part, I cook very healthy, nutritious meals. DH is the world's pickiest eater and DD seems to have gotten his genes. She's always been finiky but now that she's a toddler it's 100 times worse! This is just a nice way to add nutrition to any meal. Would you have the same reservations if I were adding flax seed oil, wheat germ, or brewers yeast to a meal? DD is almost 2, we don't discuss the intricate details of how my recipes are composed - whether it's the seasonings or pureed vegetables.

Even though I continue to defend the concept, so far almost all the recipes have been a disaster for us. I've made the tofu bites, mac & cheese, gingerbread cookies (from the Oprah website), the yellow cake, and mozzerella sticks. DD wouldn't touch any of them! She's not eating much of anything right now so I'm not horribly surpirsed but I was a little disappointed! Maybe I'll try some of the breakfast foods next since that's her strongest meal of the day.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BonMaman* 







I poured the purees into ice cube trays and froze them that way. Each cube is about an ounce, so I can thaw and use however many cubes necessary for each recipe (e.g. 4 cubes for half a cup) OR pop one of the cubes into my 9mo lad's mesh feeder to gnaw on when those stubborn top-teeth-yet-to-push-through give him pain.

Yep. Too bad I got rid of all of my ice cube trays since I was done making purees once my youngest told me he would have nothing to do with them.














I'm going to try just measuring out a half cup or so and pouring it straight into the freezer bag and see how that works. As for the "it's only a tablespoon", well, for a 1 year old that is considered a serving. And for a 2yo it a serving is two tablespoons. Remember, their tummies are a lot smaller than ours. And I remember when my oldest was one, he would eat pretty much anything put in front of him, such a wide variety of fruits and veggies. Then he got older and while he eats a decent variety of fruit it's not nearly the variety it once was and he's really limited the types of veggies he'll eat. Their tastes change over time and they go through stages where they won't eat something they used to love. If this helps gets more veggies into him without bargaining or cajoling or any of that then great. It's not like I'm cutting off his supply of cucumbers, carrots, apples, etc just because I'm adding veggie purees to his hamburger and chicken nuggets, etc.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

I've only tried one recipe so far- the mac and cheese that had cream cheese in it (and I used sweet potato instead of butternut squash). I never put cream cheese in my mac and cheese but thought it sounded yummy. The kids hated it and so did DH. However, DH said he didn't even know there was sweet potato puree in it. He said the reason he didn't like it was because of the cream cheese.


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
I for one am not sneaking. I am adding the vegetables and have made no secret of it.

No need to defend your position, but FTR, the name of the book is "Deceptively Delicious" so it does insinuate that it is being done "deceptively."

Quote:

We (who have found the book helpful) have taught our kids this - they just are picky eaters, thank you very much.

unfortunately this is my lot in life. Since your son is 1 and I assume he's your only child - perhaps you'll be lucky and not have a picky eater - or perhaps you won't. I don't think there is any way to tell at 1 year old... at 1 my kids ate everything I put in front of them. at 6? not so much
True, true. I have no idea how things are going to shake out with my DS when he's older. But, I do find it interesting that kids who are brought up on certain foods tend to accept and like them more. For example, when I went to Japan, I was astonished at the things kids ate there (like sushi - the kind with a slab of fish over it - most American kids would turn their noses up to this), but since that's what their culture eats, they're cool with it for the most part. So maybe that points more to a problem in the foods that our culture makes available for kids. Even if YOU taught your child to eat healthy foods, when they make their way out in the world (schools, events...) it's the nuggets and hot dogs that are available to them.

Quote:

so I am confused - are you saying chicken breast &/or ground beef are unhealthy choices?
You are not confused. Personally, I don't think chicken breast and ground beef are healthy. But of course, that's just my opinion. That was part of my problem with the book too - we are a vegetarian family and we don't completely cut out dairy, but we watch how much we eat, so there were not a lot of options for us because everything seemed to either have egg, milk or cheese in it.

Quote:

It's more than a tablespoon - it works out to about a serving per person. and it's more than none. and mac and cheese, when not a staple, is not an inherently unhealthy choice. If I am using whole wheat pasta, ww flour, milk and cheese - what is unhealthy about that? it's a side dish and a perfectly reasonable one at that.
I agree, something is still better than nothing, but I guess it just seems like a ton of work and "sneakery" to get a bit of healthy food into them when there are other are tons of other kid-friendly healthy foods out there. And again, just a personal opinion, but I don't think mac and cheese is healthy - especially compared (again) to all the other healthy and delicious options out there.

And, please don't feel like you need to defend this. If you have a "picky" kid and are happy with this method, then great. It's a step in a positive direction and I can't say anything bad about that aspect of it. I just was not as impressed with the idea behind the book as most were and wanted to share that side of it.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

The veggie in hot cocoa is sweet potato, for the record...

Well, I don't know. I made the aloha chicken (I skipped the kabobs) and my daughter loved it! She hates sweet potato by itself and I have tried giving it to her fifteen different ways. But she loved this. So she got some sweet potato, flaxseed meal, whole grain bread, pineapple (which she also did not like by itself), and chicken in the tiny little pea sized bites I gave her.

She's 1, what's the deception?

As for older kids, if they WON'T eat things that are healthy for them, why NOT deceive them a little? Why is it such a big deal? I love the author's idea of putting raw veggies with a healthy veggie dip on the table while she is prepping dinner... so the kids are snacking on veggies BEFORE you even set down the main course. So she definitely intends for parents to present vegetables and the book says so repeatedly.

Anyways for anyone interested in the book, the aloha chicken was DELISH!







I am impressed. It was kind of labor intensive but my daughter loved it so much that I will definitely make it again for her.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

cool - that's one of the recipes I have bookmarked


----------



## 1006baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been adding flax seed to everything and anything for ages. It is nice to have some books with even more ideas. My DS favorite is pancakes - to which I add egg, flax seed, milk or yogurt, his iron fortified rice cereal, and sometimes pureed veggies (whatever is on hand). DS devours them! I never measure serving size and have wondered if DS is getting enough nutrients. So thanks to the posters who suggested freezing the purees by serving size. Great tip that I will start using today! Thanks


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

on the oprah site she's calling for people who are using DD - hmmm....


----------



## Valkyrie9 (Sep 29, 2006)

I made the donut recipe this weekend. Lacking a donut pan, I just made it in a muffin pan and it worked fine (small muffins, though). They were GREAT. We also had the Mac & Cheese #1 recipe with cauliflower. It was enh. I think if I had used sharper cheddar and a little less of the cream cheese, we'd have liked it better. I'm used to a yellower mac & cheese. But you couldn't taste the cauliflower at all.

I want to try making the chocolate pudding with avocado tonight!


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

a friend got me the original book by Lapine, The Sneaky Chef, and i love it so much!!it's well written, easy to use and understand and very sensible. i've heard of the seinfeld mom's one, and that is so wrong that she claims to have "invented" all the stuff she has in her cookbook. i hope lapine sues her and wins a fortune.
i am so SO baking challenging, and i made the cupcakes first (with sneaky spinach, blueberries, wheat flour, and wheat germ) and they were DELICIOUS! all the recipes are tasty. my dd is actually totally aware of the sneaky stuff (in the deserts, anyway







) and she loves it! she has told all our people that mama makes sweets with spinach in them and they taste great! she's thrilled to make stuff from scratch too.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

why would she sue? her idea wasn't original either? anyway - who cares?

ok I need quick help before I make dinner. I'm making the pink pancakes - she calls for pancake mix - which I don't have (or use) - I found a recipe for making my own on food network which is just flour, baking powder baking soda, salt & sugar - fine... but her recipe doesn't call for milk or eggs. are those things normally already IN a boxed pancake mix? she does call for water, ricotta cheese (I'm planning on using cottage cheese) and grated apple....

I was thinking of subbing the water for milk

and I was also thinking of subbing the grated apple for applesauce just cause I'm lazy like that... what do you all think??

the other possibilty is that I just use my own pancake recipe and add pureed beets - is that a better idea?


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
why would she sue? her idea wasn't original either? anyway - who cares?

ok I need quick help before I make dinner. I'm making the pink pancakes - she calls for pancake mix - which I don't have (or use) - I found a recipe for making my own on food network which is just flour, baking powder baking soda, salt & sugar - fine... but her recipe doesn't call for milk or eggs. are those things normally already IN a boxed pancake mix? she does call for water, ricotta cheese (I'm planning on using cottage cheese) and grated apple....

I was thinking of subbing the water for milk

and I was also thinking of subbing the grated apple for applesauce just cause I'm lazy like that... what do you all think??

the other possibilty is that I just use my own pancake recipe and add pureed beets - is that a better idea?

The recipe I use for pancakes is:
1 cup flour
1 cup milk
1 egg
2 tsp baking powder
2 T sugar
2 T oil or melted butter

I'd possibly subsittute the ricotta for the milk...and then add in the apple and beets... or just add beets to your own recipe.









Here's a recipe for ricotta pancakes
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Ricotta...es/Detail.aspx

* 3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
* 2 teaspoons SPLENDA® Granular
* 1 teaspoon baking powder
* 1/4 cup egg substitute
* 1/2 cup nonfat ricotta cheese
* 2 ounces fresh blueberries

I'd use real sugar or honey instead of splenda. 1 real egg... and then you could sub the applesauce/apples for the blueberries.


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krankedyann* 
OK, I have to ask- what veggie did they hide in hot cocoa???

sweet potato puree. DD could still taste bits of *strings* as she put it. I pureed that potato till my blender was smoking & I still had stringy bits.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papschmitty* 
Even though I continue to defend the concept, so far almost all the recipes have been a disaster for us. I've made the tofu bites, mac & cheese, gingerbread cookies (from the Oprah website), the yellow cake, and mozzerella sticks. DD wouldn't touch any of them! She's not eating much of anything right now so I'm not horribly surpirsed but I was a little disappointed! Maybe I'll try some of the breakfast foods next since that's her strongest meal of the day.

We've done horribly here too Mama. I'm frustrated with all the preparation & all the time I spend trying to get good foods into my kids & they pretty much have said "yuck " to everything.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

the hot cocoa didn't sound appealing to me either.

the pancakes came out GREAT! but I just used my own recipe and added beet puree LOL


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

I have so far cooked
rice balls-they were good but didn't stick together at all. My son loved them though....
aloha chicken-really delicious
mac n cheese 2- yuck.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

last week we made the french toast - I didn't really use her recipe I used mine and added 1/2 c of sweet potato puree and 2 mashed bananas - SO good
I also made the chick pea and choc chip cookies - delicious. everyone loved them.

I've also started adding 1/2 c of sweet potato puree to my bread - to rave reviews.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

oh and my kids LOVE the peanut butter/carrot/cream cheese/chocolate dip w/ apple slices


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

Finally success! I made my own pancake mix & added the sweet potato puree (which I blended with my milk & eggs so I think this got rid of all the potato strings). Both kids & myself really enjoyed them--no more than usual but at least they didn't know there were sweet potatos in them. Now I'm on to a 2nd recipe. Any ideas what I should try next (I don't want it to be a sweet treat but rather a dinner/lunch receipe)?

BTW we've done the mac & cheese & thought it was


----------

